# bk2 patina first time!!



## rikinwyoming (Aug 29, 2011)

After looking at all the cool patina threads here in the Becker Kingdom, I decided I would try this process myself and make the bk2 a little more "mine"...
I had seen a pic of one on the net with a kind of "tigerstripe" pattern and I wanted to try this for myself. I have another nib bk2 so I figured "what the heck" and the knife I did this process on the finish was beat anyway...

So here we go, here is the knife as I started the process,,, the first thing I did was start to sand it, but I was lazy and didn't want to take the finish off that way (too time consuming) so I took it to work and had it sandblasted a few days ago to speed the process...









When I brought it back home I sanded it with 200 grit then 400 grit sandpaper, I didn't go farther because I knew I was going to attempt this finish. I cleaned the entire knife with alcohol prep pads before doing the patina so that I had all the dirt, oil, dust off the blade...

Here's full shots of the blade as it came out, I first covered the entire knife with some Dr. Pepper barbeque sauce I had sitting in the fridge as it was thick and would cling to the blade. I left it fully coated with the sauce for an hour, hanging off my bathroom ceiling by some shock cord. I then using a q-tip made the pattern and left it sit for another hour. Then I cleaned the blade off, and applied some dijon mustard to the areas I wanted to "stripe" to make the contrast a little better. Left the mustard on for an hour as well. Finally, cleaned the blade off once again and applied a light coat of 3 in 1 oil, then reassembled. I hope you like the pics, I still plan to put a set of micarta green scales on her, but this is where I am at as of now...

Can ya tell I am excited? It's 12:49 in the morning here in windy Wyoming and I couldn't go to bed till I wrote this post!!

Full shots of the full knife before re-assembly...

















Closer shots of the blade itself...

















And finally re-assembled...

















I hope you like my effort, and always this forum is amazing,,, I have learned so much here and the forum members are tremendous people!!


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice job!

I have done a patina finish on several tomahawks that I have done for friends. I never have thought of all the products that you used, like BBQ sauce and mustard. Nice.

I first removed the paint from the tomahawk head, completed the file work, then wrapped the head in a paper towel soaked with apple vinegar, then let it sit for an hour. Not sure how I would tiger-stripe one. Might give it a try, though.


----------



## rikinwyoming (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments and nice hawk!! I so need to add one of those to the stable!!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Mine are nasty.
Stale urine, wood ashes and apple juice.

Love the pattern on the blade!


----------

